# Help! I think my puppy is allergic to something!



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I think one of my puppies, Scooby, is allergic to something. He is constantly scratching himself and underneath where his legs meet his groin area is a small rash on either side (I'll post a picture). I'm wondering if it might be the cleaning products I use to clean his kennel since he is not potty trained yet (working on it though). Or maybe a food allergy? I really don't think it's fleas. I have looked and looked for any under his fur and can't find any trace or reason to believe it would be fleas. He is more on the smooth coated side for a cockapoo so his fur is not very long at all and very easy to look through. Plus, if it were fleas my other puppy, Beast, would be showing signs of them by now, I would think. Just wondering if anybody has gone through allergies or rashes with any of their dogs? I hate to see him scratching and itching all the time. Any advice or information I would gladly appreciate. Thanks!
Here is his rash








(His right leg)









(His left leg)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My advice would be to treat both pups for fleas with a vet approved flea product - after the long hot summer we have had fleas are plentiful and it does not have to be dog fleas causing the problem my neighbour had a frlea infestation on the gravel in her garden!!! Apparently bird fleas.... never heard of this before, but her JR was very itchy and the vet said this could be the cause.
I'm not really up on allergies - but the photos don't look that red or inflammed so not sure that it is a contact allergy.
Other thing have you been walking over stubble fields? Harvest mites are around at this time of year too and can cause itchy problems.
Check out recent threads - Donna and Wilfiboy really big up coconut oil for itchy skin problems - to eat not rub in, unless you are Ruth 
Hope Scooby is more comfortable soon.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Scooby!
We found a tick on Dexter's leg last night but when we extracted it it was dead which was a surprise.
My wife then read up on our flea treatment - Advocate - and it kills ticks also which is a bonus so recommend this product. 
Apparently, the most common brand - Frontline - isn't effective any more so most vets are recommending Advocate.
Hope Scooby feels better soon.


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you! I think I will get a flea shampoo and see if that might be it. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Keep the area clean as well, you may want to put just a little ointment on it, like a polysporin, I don't know the UK equivalent.


----------



## charlipoo (Sep 7, 2013)

My cocker poo had a rash like that and I used flea shampoo and salty water to soak the spot and the salt to clean it out 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

